# Bluetooth Passkey



## theumann (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't seem to find the Passkey to hook up my Cellphone to the onboard Bluetooth. My cell (blackberry) has no password set. Anyone know the default passkey?


----------



## ronjeremy6 (Mar 27, 2005)

theumann said:


> I can't seem to find the Passkey to hook up my Cellphone to the onboard Bluetooth. My cell (blackberry) has no password set. Anyone know the default passkey?


my default password was 0000.


----------

